# looking in henry county



## biggdogg (Jun 21, 2012)

i know this is a long shot in the dark but, i'm looking for a small place for my son and i in the ola or locust grove area. not looking to join a club, just looking for a small patch of woods close to home i can lease to take my boy hunting after school.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 28, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 7, 2012)

anywhere in henry county? maybe newton county?


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 18, 2012)

still looking. doesn't need to be a large tract and wouldn't be hunted very often.


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 25, 2012)

bump


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 11, 2012)

nothin?


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 30, 2012)

^^^


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 7, 2012)

bumpity bump, bump...


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (Dec 9, 2012)

Hard place to find one.. I'm in the same boat


----------

